# Biopsy



## pasttime (Jul 26, 2001)

I had to have a biopsy of the uterus done yesterday, it was quite painful, crampy like when it was being done. When I got home there was some blood, which didnt really concern me. I have had some cramping since is this normal? Anyone have one of these done and did they feel crampy after or did they bleed? I cant get hold of the specialist, so just wondering.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I was a bit crampy and spotted a bit afterward, but I think that cleared up within a day or two.K.


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

I've had this done twice and both times I had cramps and spotting that stopped within a couple of days. It was nothing that a couple of Tylenol didn't take care of. I went back to work the next day.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

pasttime,I didn't know you were having that done.I'm praying for good results for you. Keep us posted!(((hugs)))Jeanne


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I had a cervical biopsy done and I spotted for a good week or so and had some minor cramping it felt more like a hurt like a skinned elbow or knee for me. It wasn't comfortable but I've had worse pain with my period.


----------



## pasttime (Jul 26, 2001)

Thank you all for the replies. Jeanne I didnt know I was getting it done either, till right when it was getting done..lolThe cramping and bleeding are under control now, thankfully, was just concerned something werent right. Anyway now all I have to do is await results. Thanks again


----------

